# Bay area groups?



## Stargate (Jan 7, 2012)

Can anyone please help me find support groups around san jose,ca? I have tried looking on the web but am having a difficult time finding one. It would be great to get some pointers on where to look. Thanks.


----------



## MiGo (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in the Bay Area too, but I'm not sure if and where supports group held. Hopefully my reply will bring more attention to this thread.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/people-from-the-bay-area-8/

http://www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Improvement/

http://www.meetup.com/baforeveralones/


----------

